# Recycled Farmall Tractor Grill Now a Wall Light



## DanO55 (Apr 20, 2016)

I am a IH Farmall Collector and as such the addiction has now spread into my Living Room.  I picked this Old farmall Grill up from a Neighbor and had it mounted in My Garden, as seen in the Picture below,  for a long time but always thought I just had to come up with a better way to display it and Preserve it... To Me, it's a Piece of Farming History.  

So Here's what I came up with...

Shown in this Video  Before, As Lawn Art  &   After, as Patriotic Themed Wall Light







.https://youtu.be/MmCMK4MyF4o


----------



## jujube (Apr 20, 2016)

If you get down to Florida, there's the Pacquette's Farmall museum near Leesburg.  My brother-in-law was quite enthusiastic about it.


----------

